# 31231 help please



## LizLindsay (Mar 7, 2014)

I just starting working for an ENT group. CPT 31231 per Medicare cannot be billed with modifier 50. Any suggestions on what I need to do if bilateral is completed?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Mar 7, 2014)

31231 is both a unilateral and bilateral code.  A modifier does not need to be appended.


----------



## LizLindsay (Mar 8, 2014)

thank you


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree...you would not bill it bilaterally because the fee schedule and RVU is set assuming the doctor is doing the procedure on both sides. The majority of the time, if a doctor uses the scope to look on one side of the nose, he is going to look on the other side also.


----------

